# South Beach Diet?



## TigerWoman (May 16, 2004)

The South Beach Diet worked for me and my husband, me 30 lbs. and him 40!  However, we went on vacation and fell off the wagon and then it went downhill.  So, its time to go back on  at least til we lose 10 lbs.  Am very tired of salmon, etc.  It gets too repetitive.  Is there anybody on this who has other recipes that they would like to recommend?

Or if you have any comments about this diet to share...


----------



## TigerWoman (May 19, 2004)

Being that the Atkins diet is ALWAYS in the news...  But lately they have compared Atkins low carb, a NOT low fat Diet to just a Low Fat Diet.  A year later they found that they are even. Whatever that means. I've been hearing that both regain weight. And that bad fat=high cholesterol=bad arteries.

However, South Beach is low fat (some olive oil-which is healthy-actually cleans out arteries) and also low carb. In South Beach, the first two weeks is a strict diet and generally there is a loss of 5-10 lbs. Then it goes to a basic diet where you are losing about 2-4 lbs. a week. At target weight, then you go to maintenance.  The problem with maintenance is how much of the same stuff can you eat over and over - same two week menu and not go bananas?  No, bananas are definitely not allowed.  

I would guess everybody on this board is either (1) trim - no diet needed (2) overweight - haven't done anything about it  (3) "diets" but up and down - no real success (most of women population) (4) on SouthBeach, Atkins, Low Fat or other diet    ? ? ?


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 20, 2004)

Well, I've never really tried dieting. I can say I was chubby as a kid, but I guess I never exercised; I still have fat on my stomach, but a 6 pack isn't quite as easy as most people say...heh. I don't have time for a 6 pack, but my stomach is trim enough, and I know I have a 6 pack under it. LOL 

The whole idea with eating to me is workout enough and don't think you can counter balance the heavy workout with a heavy amount of eating. Just eat how you normally eat(unless, of course, you eat too much) and continually work out. I do enough at the Dojang helping out instructing and in the classes that I learn. Then just eat normally, or the amount you need for energy and you'll be fine. Kind of hard to do what that sentence just said, but yeah. LOL

Hydration is also a big factor in the role of your diet. I drink well over the (32 or is it 64) amount your supposed to drink of water per day. I read somewhere that people eat when they should actually drink. Sometimes you misinterpret the need for water as a need for food. Many people don't even think they are dehydrated and thus they eat alot rather than drink alot. I don't know if that helps, but I've read a bunch of interesting things on water being a factor of weight loss.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 20, 2004)

Your're right you don't need "my" diet.  You already eat right ie salads, chicken, exercise etc. etc  You are probably Category 1.  Oh well, thanks for posting, though ShaolinWolf!  But if you got any good RECIPES...


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 20, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Am very tired of salmon, etc. It gets too repetitive. Is there anybody on this who has other recipes that they would like to recommend?..


I know that south beach has a recipe book, and if you search the internet for "low carb" recipes you should find a nice few that are free for the printing.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 20, 2004)

I didn't mean to post all that stuff to say I'm thin(I'm not, I mean I have body fat like everyone else, just not MR. MUSCLE, or 6 pack man or anything like that, I don't look muscular, have a light weight build). I just posted the info along with a short introductory. I don't eat the right stuff, I just work out in TKD and watch my eating habits. Or at least try to. Sorry, didn't mean to sound like that. I could use a better diet with less junk, but I do my best. Resist the urge, as hard as it is, to eat and eat and eat. 

I find Yogurt from the store an irresistable food. It's healthy, there is a diet, eating it on a regular basis, like I eat Yogurt(flavored) for breakfast. Strawberry, Strawberry-banna, strawberry cheesecake, strawberry kiwi, blueberry crumb pie, key lime pie, pina-coloda, blueberry, and soo many other flavors. I eat alot of yogurt. IT IS SO GOOD!!!! And it's inexpensive. Yougurt has very little fat in it, like 0-2.5 grams of fat, depending on what flavors. plain yogurt(doesn't taste to good buy itself, I wouldn't recommend it) is 0, and alot of the stuff from publix is fat free to 1.5. And Yoplait flavored is the same. I like Yoplait because there are more flavors, but Publix has the normal flavors and a few of the mixed ones. It's not the trix yogurt. It's really good stuff.


Also, do you like smoothies? If so, here's a good way to eat them with plenty of healthy vitamins. You got a blender? Puree? Well, you can get frozen fruit and other fruits, just make sure the strawberries are frozen, sprite(or juice) and splenda/sweetner/honey. Then get some yogurt(the large container, usually plain, strawberry, or vanilla), or you can use tofu. Believe it or not, Tofu smoothies are great. Tofu was never meant to be eaten by itself or as a main part. I use 1/4th of a block of tofu and put it in the blender, but that's with a full blender. And blend. Use only a little sprite or juice. It's great. The yogurt or tofu is just a filler for the smoothie. The tofu sounds disgusting, but it actually doesn't really do too much to the taste. It's great.

Also, There is another method of making smoothies. HAve you been to the mall like at the Wetzel Pretzel place where they make smoothies? Or Nature's table or somewhere where they make smoothies and you can see them make them? Watch them. And here what they do: They get about 12-16 ounce containers filled with Ice, Fruit puree(it's in a juice bottle, kind of like welch's. It's basically), and fruit. And you can add protein powders, and all that other stuff. Even crushed vitamin powder. And there is yogurt. Anyways you can blend the puree, ice, fruit, yogurt, and other stuff(I haven't tried what's in this paragraph, only seen it, but I'm in the process of doing it). They sell the stuff that tastes and has a thick consistency of the puree, a little less thick next to the orange juice section at Wal-mart. I have some, but I haven't tried it yet. It's kinda of cool and tastes great. Again, I haven't tried the method in this paragraph, but I will soon. 

Anyways, maybe this'll help. Diets can get tiresome due to the same repetitive meals. I don't like them. There is an alternative.

:asian: 

Ryan

P.S. I could tighten up a little(though I'm happy where I am for now), I didn't mean to make it sound like I was thin as a body builder. I just need to work out a bit more and eat healthier. LOL. I'm 160 lbs and 5' 11 1/2", and that's good. Anyways, I didn't mean what it might have sounded like. Sorry. I don't exactly call what I do dieting, I've just cut out things that were not so good for me because I was eating them all the time. I think we all look and see the 6 pack and say that we could improve, but as long as you can keep fit, it's ok. I Know some day. But then again I'm only a 17 yr old guy , lol, so, kind of tough to say. 

I want to achieve what alot of the great MA guys achieve for stuff like the US Open, though that's not my goal in life. I'd just like to do that stuff. I guess if you have something to prove for yourself, do it and put your heart in it. Don't try to prove it to everyone else. I try to live by that. Also, do it for God.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 20, 2004)

Hi Ryan, thanks for the tips for the smoothies. But all that talk about them made me HUNGRY again. I wasn't implying anything about you, weight-wise. It really sounded like you try to take care of yourself with good food etc. (but thanks for posting)  I can't get my son (17) to eat a vitamin or Juice-Plus "pills", its a dried down derivative of fruits and one for vegetables. He looks at my South Beach plate of food - tonight salmon stuffed with spinach and mixed sauteed veggies and cries yuck!  He doesn't do much exercise but stays trim though.  Well its not a burger and fries but...I use my mind over matter and say its good for me. So I think you are on the right track, really!  And yes, I think you can do anything you set your mind to - not matter how many setbacks you might have or problems along the way - with God you can overcome them. Most people would think I'm crazy at 54 to try to become a 2nd Dan but I WILL do it (break my last set of boards). I know God is there for me so it will happen just as he is for you. God Bless You in your Journey!


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 20, 2004)

Oh yeah, and I forgot to say, I will be posting a recipe that is a great no carb soup. It's high in protein and You have to try it before you say no. My mom wants to lose some weight and I ate it along with her because we had it for dinner. I eat the stuff along with her when she makes it up. Might be the reason why I stay the way I am. LOL. Anyways, I'll post it tomorrow. I think it was in Woman's World or something. High in protein, low in fat? and carbs...can't remember, I'll post it though. Tasty soup. 


:asian: 
Ryan


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2004)

The South Beach Diet is good.

Really dieting is not rocket science. It's all the same. Consistant caloric reduction and raised metabolism, w/o losing muscle tissue in the process. You can reduce calories in many different ways; lower carbs, lower fats, or both. You can't lower protien because that will reduce muscle tissue. Then, there is raising metabolism. You can do this with the ways you eat (times of day, what kinds of food in day), and activity (excersize), and the way that you eat in relationship to your activity.

This is all easier said then done though. In order to make any diet/fitness schedule work, you have to have consistency. This requires having a process for losing wieght and living healthier.

The reason that packaged diets allow people to lose weight successfully is because they detail a process in which to reduce the calories and raise the metabolism that people can follow on a consistant basis. The reason people fail during the diet is because they can't follow the process, or the process isn't right for them (usually a mixture of both).

The biggest failures occur during the maintenence stage. People think, "I've dieted, I've lost the wieght, and now I can go back to 'normal'!" Forgetting that "normal" is what caused them to get overwieght in the first place. So...they eat like they used to and they pack back on the wieght, and then they say, "The _______ diet doesn't work, because you put back on the wieght after you lose it!" 

The key to successful dieting is having a process. Not just during the cutting down phase, but the maintence phase as well. After you lose the wieght, you need to make sure that you have a process of everyday healthy living so that you don't put the weight back on again.

I think that the South Beach diet does detail the "maintence" stage, if I am not mistaken, giving it an advantage over some of the other diets out there.

PAUL


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I've heard it working, regardless of what my mom said. LOL. Same with Atkins, otherwise they wouldn't sell the "well-kept" secrets to dieting. LOL....heheheh.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 21, 2004)

*Protein Power Diet Soup Recipe*

3 tbs. olive oil
3 cloves garlic
1 1/2 onions
3 cups _each_ zucchini and yellow squash, sliced, or 3 cups frozen mixed vegetables
3 cups diced cooked chicken or 3 (5-oz. _each_) cans chicken, drained
2 cans (14 1/2 oz.) diced tomatoes, drained
3 cans (14 1/2 oz. _each_) seasoned chicken broth 6 cups fresh baby spinach or 3 cups frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry
Season to taste
___________________________
In a large saucepan over medium heat, add oil, garlic, and onions; cook until onions are transparent and beginning to become golden. Raise heat to medium high, add remaining vegetables except spinach and cook until just tender.

Add chicken, tomatoes, and broth; bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes. Add spinach and cook until just wilted.

*Makes 6 servings. Per serving:*

269 cals.; 25 g. protein; 14 g. fat (3 g saturated); 62 mg. chol.; 11 g. carbs; 1,498 mg. sodium; 5 g. fiber; 2 g. sugar.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 21, 2004)

We used the squash and zucchini...

Also, there is roasted garlic chicken broth, including other flavors.
And diced tomatoes with onions and garlic, including other flavors.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 21, 2004)

Eat Right, Stay Fit, Die Anyway.

I love that saying, even though I don't ascribe to it.  Anyways...the American food supply is way too rich in carbs and processed fats, and way to deficient in the greens and lean protien sources our bodies learned to thrive on via A) thousands of years of evolution, or B) the design of an intelligent Other in the universe (pick whichever your leanings prefer). 

Never in the history of (healthy) humankind has this rich a diet been available to the masses. Many of the diseases of antiquity were diseases of deficiency (i.e., rickets from low Vit. C; beri beri from vit B source deficiency, etc). Not enough food, or enough variety in the types of food to provide adequate nutritional variation.

Today's top killers are from diseases of EXCESS...too much food, and too much crap IN the food. Heart disease, Stroke, many forms of Cancer...all preventable by making better dietary choices FOR LIFE (not just for a time, to reach a target weight).

I try to remember this: Food is information for your body, that will turn up some physiological processes, while turning others down. These processes directly affect things like cell division, hormonal secretion and regulation, etc., all of which have moment-to-moment ramifications for your health.  Not to be insane about it, but remember this:

Every food you eat either heals you, or kills you. Choose wisely.

That being said, I'm off to chase a box of twinkies with a glass of melted margerine.

Dr. Dave

PS -- _Health is_...*The foods you eat, the thoughts you think, and the exercise you give your body.*


----------



## TigerWoman (May 21, 2004)

PS -- _Health is_...*The foods you eat, the thoughts you think, and the exercise you give your body.*[/QUOTE]

Well said!  What I've gotten out of this South Beach Diet, although not exactly FUN, it is do-able.  After being on it awhile, I don't miss the "Twinkies", or the cookies or the ice cream I so fondly love.  But the payoff is that I feel absolutely MARVELOUS.  And I guess you have to experience it - eating wisely - exercise - and positive thinking to get the whole package.  So yes, I lost alot of pounds, but its healthier for my heart, cardiovascular system, for my knees, ankles etc. and in the long run (into the maintenance phase) I have more ENERGY.  Great for Taekwondo!  And I don't need 16 cups a coffee a day. Well, I thought my experience fit into what Dr. Dave was saying...


----------



## Spud (May 22, 2004)

Im loosely following SBD as my family has a lot of type II diabetes.

Recipes  theres one in the book for edame bean salad and another for an oriental cabbage salad. I end up mixing the two depending on what is handy at the time. Generally, (going from memory here)

A bag of shucked edame beans, couple of cloves of crushed garlic, quarter cup of rice vinegar, handful of shredded cabbage, 2 tablespoons of olive oil and a dash of soy sauce. Ill vary it by using a can of garbanzo beans or black-eyed peas, toss in some kim chi, or a little red pepper, you can add some lime juice. Also very tasty if you add some sesame seed and a teaspoon of sesame oil. Ive added a couple of table spoons of raw shucked pumpkin seeds as well.

Remember get the *shucked* edame beans. And just mix in whatever is handy or sounds good. It it takes you more than 5 minutes to make, you are thinking too much 

The ceviche recipe is very tasty as well.


----------



## someguy (May 22, 2004)

Y'all go for a six pack.  I'm going for a keg.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 22, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> I know that south beach has a recipe book, and if you search the internet for "low carb" recipes you should find a nice few that are free for the printing.



Hi Dot,  I found that South Beach recipe book today while shopping.  I didn't know they had put one out.  I guess I AM NOT ALONE!  It looks great but will take awhile to test the recipes. Again, thanks and if that's not enough I will search the web.   :asian:


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (May 28, 2004)

I do a modified Sugar Busters! diet. Lost the 25 pounds I wanted to in the first 6 weeks and have maintained ever since. No more blood pressure meds and total cholesterol dropped from 226 to 173.

By modified I mean I make sure at least 2/3 is plant life and take some suppliments. I wouldn't call Sugar Busters! low carb. It avoids carbs that are high in the glycemic index. Here are some links to glycemic indexes. 

http://www.lammd.com/opinion/glycemic_index.cfm
http://www.weightlossforgood.co.uk/glycemic_index.htm
http://www.diabetesnet.com/diabetes_food_diet/glycemic_index.php

My bodyfat is around 15.4 and I don't miss a thing. Not even Mountain Dew!


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 11, 2004)

So I guess there are several of you who have had some good success at many of these "low-carb" type diets? I've heard of sugar busters, and I think it follows my ideas of healthy eating better than most. I'm of the opinion that dieting can be the biggest mistake anyone can make if not done completely right which means total nutrition and careful eating habits.

7sm


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey you guys, 

This is the diet challenge.  Alot of us women have just started diets so we are comparing notes, cheering each other on.  If any of you guys have to lose a few pounds before uh...Thanksgiving, Christmas, this is the time! We do have a week head start on you, but it seems women lose it slower.  My husband always was about 5-10 pounds ahead of me. So, those that got it, what do you say?  Someone, someguy, who posted earlier about the keg, or anyone want to start it off?  But of course, it does take willpower.....    TW


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 7, 2004)

I was going to try the South Beach diet but after reading the book I don't think I can do it. It just seems to time consuming with the meal preps. I have very little time to cook for myself.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 7, 2004)

sifu nick said:
			
		

> I was going to try the South Beach diet but after reading the book I don't think I can do it. It just seems to time consuming with the meal preps. I have very little time to cook for myself.


Actually the diet is quite simple.  A small meat portion (about the size of a pack of playing cards), increase your vegetables and cut out simple sugars and white flour and white potatoes.  The books give recipes but they are just suggestions.  Diets that work must be portable and non labor intense.  Also use nuts (ie. almonds, pistacio, etc. ) as snacks.  Think of it as a long term change in the way you eat and it can make a difference.

Jeff


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 7, 2004)

I went through about three months on the diet last year strictly to their menu.  After that we just ate about the same way but not as much preparation.  Like chicken breast, I just broiled and seasoned. I discovered which things I didn't like, like spinach in oil on a poached egg.  I rather would eat it steamed separately-nuked in the microwave.  I loved the noon salads though especially the raspberry fresh spinach salad.  The SB chopped salad, the Greek Salad, etc.  I didn't eat as much fish as the diet wants, especially salmon twice a week especially in view of the latest news about mercury. There are apparently two types of salmon, the commercially grown lighter pink salmon is worse.  So we got into the habit of eating salads with green peppers, nuts, soybeans, feta cheese, papaya, etc. (not all that together)  I discovered low carb bread and some are better than others.  We have Minneapolis bakery that makes fabulous breads with all kinds of different seeds and nuts in them.  I like eggbeaters and I probably wouldn't have tried it before. So it definitely is a lifestyle change.  It also allows "'bad weeks" so that you can redo the first two weeks of the diet and get back on.  Its good for you, what can I say, get the book and see for yourself. TW


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 8, 2004)

Yea, I need to try something. It's the cutting out the carbs that kills me. I can do away with fatty and fried foods easier than I can cut out pastas and breads. I bought the book, so i'm gonna try it out.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.dolfzine.com/page170.htm

I thought that was an interesting read...


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 8, 2004)

> I do a modified Sugar Busters! diet. Lost the 25 pounds I wanted to in the first 6 weeks and have maintained ever since. No more blood pressure meds and total cholesterol dropped from 226 to 173.
> 
> By modified I mean I make sure at least 2/3 is plant life and take some suppliments. I wouldn't call Sugar Busters! low carb. It avoids carbs that are high in the glycemic index. Here are some links to glycemic indexes.


 A friend of mine really liked SugarBusters, it sounds good.  I'll have to look at the book again - she loaned me hers for a little bit a while ago, but I'll need to look at it more thoroughly....


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 8, 2004)

This is a reference to what the South Beach diet is about:

http://my.webmd.com/content/pages/15/96038.htm

TW


----------

